# A Wooden suitcase / briefcase I made my self :D



## Nicewoodworkingulove (Oct 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/3wjXGILjK8A?list=UU2kh_ssZDMH7qsnAJA0gctw
Let me know what you think  :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wooden briefcase / suitcase. 
Made by me. :yes:
The top coat is french polish. (politer)


----------

